# Cleaning a Portuguese Floor Corker.



## jgmann67 (Jun 8, 2015)

Has anyone pulled their corker apart to clean it?

Just on a whim last night, I pulled the top cover off to see how it worked and how difficult it might be to disassemble for cleaning purposes. Fairly complicate guts - not sure tearing it down is a good idea. 

How do you clean your corker?


----------



## Runningwolf (Jun 8, 2015)

I never use k-meta on it as it'll cause rusting. I wipe it down with alcohol and the wet a paper towel with alcohol and push it though the corker like a cork.


----------



## dralarms (Jun 8, 2015)

Yep, if you keep it dry all it needs is a quick wipe down with an alcohol wipe.

Now if yougotta take it apart, number the jaws and take a picture. It's not that hard to put back together but if you mix the jaws it won't work right.


----------



## jgmann67 (Jun 8, 2015)

I got it second hand, and I'd like to know for sure that it's clean. Maybe sometime before the next bottling in July.


----------



## richmke (Jun 8, 2015)

I believe the jaws are made to be replaced. So, it should not be too difficult to clean that part.


----------



## chrisjw (Jun 8, 2015)

I take an unused cork soaked in kmeta and squeeze it through the corker as if I am corking a bottle. I repeat this a few times before I start any corking. Using alcohol instead of the k-meta is probably better. I'll do that next time.

I took it apart once and it was a pain to put back together.


----------



## JohnT (Jun 12, 2015)

I have taken apart, cleaned, and reassembled my original corker several times before the purchase of a new one. 

They are rather easy to disassemble, but a real pain to put back together. Those springs makes it a little hard. 

I would take off the cover and try to clean the "guts" with the workings still in place rather than take it apart. Get a couple of mini "bottle brushes" and you should be able to clean with a little work.


----------



## NorCal (Jun 12, 2015)

They are pretty simple to pull apart, clean, food grade lube and put back together. I plan on doing after every season.


----------



## Putterrr (Apr 2, 2017)

what do you use for food grade lube. and where would you apply it. 

i just picked up an old italian floor corker and pulled it apart to give a much needed cleaning. could use some paint as well. are there instructions online for assembly/disassembly/cleaning?

thx


----------



## TonyR (Apr 2, 2017)

Use Vaseline petroleum jelly. Yes it is food grade.


----------



## Putterrr (Apr 3, 2017)

Thx. I think I can find that in the medicine cabinet.

cheers


----------



## NorCal (Apr 3, 2017)

Putterrr said:


> what do you use for food grade lube. and where would you apply it.
> 
> i just picked up an old italian floor corker and pulled it apart to give a much needed cleaning. could use some paint as well. are there instructions online for assembly/disassembly/cleaning?
> 
> thx



This is what I sparingly on surfaces that had steel to steel contact.

http://www.webstaurantstore.com/pet...ogleShopping&gclid=CIOtmbK8iNMCFUtNfgodRxkI7Q


----------



## Putterrr (Apr 4, 2017)

thx for the tips. i think i will use vaseline for now, put it back together and see how/if it works OK. if everything seems good, i may totally dismantle it and give it a coat of paint. i didn't pay anything for it so its worth a shot

cheers


----------



## bstnh1 (Jun 5, 2018)

CRC food grade silicone spray. Zorro has it for something like $5.88 and free shipping.


----------

